

How can I prevent shareholders from taking over my startup? - kmfrk
http://www.quora.com/Venture-Capital/How-can-I-prevent-shareholders-from-taking-over-my-startup

======
chrisaycock
The top rated answer repeatedly makes the point that the entrepreneur must
choose his investors wisely. The OP points out that the best way to have such
a luxury is to be profitable early and then create a bidding war among
potential investors. This will (hopefully) make it so that the entrepreneur
will retain control over his board.

~~~
bennyk
i find this an interesting idea.nothing succeeds like success

